
Surveillance Capitalism and the Tsarist Secret Police - steevill
https://medium.com/@stevedem/surveillance-capitalism-the-tsarist-secret-police-aee130c39c9c
======
steevill
Why are graph databases and the plumbing of surveillance capitalism ideally
suited to Russian interference?

~~~
082349872349872
Read Bernays (or Creel Committee reports, if you can find any) on early
twentieth century anglophone use of working clique-by-clique in the social
graph to understand why graph databases and the plumbing of targeted marketing
are ideally suited to $POLITICAL interference.

Consider also [https://opendatacity.github.io/stasi-vs-
nsa/english.html](https://opendatacity.github.io/stasi-vs-nsa/english.html)

Remember the Maine!

~~~
steevill
Thanks. Stasi Vs NSA is amazing.

